# Bach: The Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Crass
Munich Bach Orchestra and Chorus/Karl Richter

This recording provides an excellent example of what opera singers can do if they are not required to yell. Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich and Franz Crass all sing beautifully, but Gundula Janowitz, a soprano who has caused me considerable pain in operatic roles, amazed me. I had no idea that a voice pitched that high could sound so bell-like and pure. The music, as you know, ranges from upbeat to contemplative, as is appropriate for the occasion, and the singers moderate their deliveries accordingly.

The first customer review on the amazon.com page expresses my appreciation accurately.

http://www.amazon.com/Weihnachtsora...=sr_1_6?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1331048345&sr=1-6

(My listening source has been the Archiv LP release from 1965.)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Not required to yell, and pitched that high sounding pure? You might like to try some period instrument versions. This magnificent work was premiered during church services inside a church. It would not have sounded like an opera, and pitched at correct Baroque pitch, it _should_ sound pure. Janowitz did a fine job, but my ears still suggested a touch more vibrato than HIP versions. The orchestra in the recording also used a modern oboe. Baroque oboes have a vocal quality that modern versions don't. The modern oboe in this clip just sounded "flat". The HIP version below shows the vocal quality of the Baroque oboe, and a voice without vibrato.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the recording but I don't think it's one of Richter's best, and pales in comparison to his amazing 1958 St Matthew Passion. I like a few recordings of the Oratorio better, specially Rilling on Hänssler and Herreweghe (here in the US on Virgin). Even Chailly's with the Gewandhaus is quite good (better than his Mozarty St Matthew). Of the 5 versions I own, only the Harnoncourt ranks lower than Richter.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a really good chance that we are listening for different things.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

I was just looking at buying the Richter box of the passions and oratorio yesterday, although admittedly for wunderlich more than anything else


----------

